# My DIY Pedal Board



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks in large part to the inspiration gained from watching others build their own pedal boards, I set out to make one for myself this past weekend.

The board itself is 1/4" thick waferboard that I had kicking around the garage. I cut it down to a size that would fit comfortably in an old laptop bag I had kicking around, rounded off the corners to make it a little easier to move in and out of the bag, and then covered it with strips of 2" velcro (the fuzzy part).



















Then I waited a bit more than 24 hours for the adhesive to set up. Yanking on freshly placed velcro is a bad idea, trust me.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

After a couple of test fits, I ended up with this config:










Things are pretty tight - the whole board is only about 14" x 10" or so.

I need a couple more cables to get the placement I would like, and I need to do some work on the power section, but I'm pretty happy with it so far.

See how it just drops into the old laptop bag?










Throw some cables on top and zip 'er up - ready to travel!










It's by no means "road worthy", but it should suit my needs just fine. Mostly, I wanted an easy way to pack up and move to a different room in the house, or carry my stuff for the couple of times a year I might play out at a jam or whatever.

Materials:
- sheet of waferboard (or whatever it's called): FREE
- old laptop bag: FREE
- 10' of 2" velcro: $22


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks really good, nice work!


----------

